
US DoD Using 1970s IBM Series/1 and Floppy Disks for Nuclear Command and Control - roymurdock
http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-696T
======
Zekio
well, it is worse than just old computers

John Oliver on hbo: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y1ya-
yF35g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y1ya-yF35g)

